# Pour Over & Drip Coffee



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Are they the same thing? What is the practical difference? Curious! Thanks


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I use pour over and enjoy it, you have more control over it, get the bloom going and slowly add water.

Drip, i would class that as a machine!?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

ajh101 said:


> Are they the same thing? What is the practical difference? Curious! Thanks


Drip tends to, but not always, refer to automated machines like the Moccamaster. With pour over, it's manual - hence more control.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Buy yoursen a V60 and some filters and give it a go, about £5 on ebay/amazon.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> Buy yoursen a V60 and some filters and give it a go, about £5 on ebay/amazon.


More like £15.00 but still a cheap way to great coffee.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

nah paid less than £5 for mine with filters, to be fair its a plastic one, but still does the job.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> nah paid less than £5 for mine with filters, to be fair its a plastic one, but still does the job.


Wow, that is cheap - price I quoted was for the plastic dripper and 100 filters.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Got it from Galla Coffee.

Cone 2 cup, 2 x 40 filters £4.60 plus shipping £2.65

So a little over £5


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Where does Chemex fit in?!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Pour over i guess?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

ajh101 said:


> Where does Chemex fit in?!


Pour over for sure - like V60.


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Chemex and Hario are just brand names?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Pretty much yes.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

As I understand it the major difference between V60 and Chemex is the thickness of the paper the filter is made from and some differences in technique.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Charliej said:


> As I understand it the major difference between V60 and Chemex is the thickness of the paper the filter is made from and some differences in technique.


Hario V60 has vanes which keep the filter paper from making contact with the walls of the dripper. With Chemex, the filter paper is in full contact with the glass walls. V60 drains easier sides and bottom of the cone - Chemex more or less solely through the cone.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

As TSK says Chemex is a cone, you get a different extraction to a V60. I find it a lot cleaner.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

There's also the Kalita wave which maximises the filter surface area compared to V60 and Chemex and reduces flow. All 3 give different flavour profiles for the same coffee


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

or the clever dripper which is a cross between a V60 and a french press.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Or the pretty awesome aeropress


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

aaronb said:


> Or the pretty awesome aeropress


I decided against an aeropress in the end due to my dodgy clumsy hands, but I'm really liking the Hario Drip Decanter which is basically a V60 02, had an amazing brew of it today with Smoky Barn Sumatra Wahana Natural, not quite sure how I managed it but I absolutely nailed it bang on with the tasting notes, ground with the Hausgrind, which I think I'm going to have to buy one of when the order backlog is cleared as it's so much less effort to use than my 67 year old Zassenhaus which produces a grind every bit as good as the Hausgrind but has to be used while sitting down and requires much more effort for the same result.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Do you think there is a difference between the various kinds of material for the V60 e.g glass vs plastic? I tried to search for this but I think i have not used the correct words.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Plastic is more durable and cheaper however won't be best for heat retention


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Geordie Boy said:


> Plastic is more durable and cheaper however won't be best for heat retention


But the plastic won't steal as much heat, or take as much preheating as ceramic, or glass. Steel will heat up quickly too. My priority is how they stand up to the "drop test", all will work fine.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

My Kalita Wave is steel and that's pretty sturdy so would probably survive a fall unscathed. The glass V60 is very thick so although I think the glass might survive a fall, the flimsy plastic handle and base might be the weak link


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

charris said:


> Do you think there is a difference between the various kinds of material for the V60 e.g glass vs plastic? I tried to search for this but I think i have not used the correct words.


In respect of impact on the coffee made? Then, no. Obviously, glass and ceramic aren't going to be as robust as plastic or steel. I use a plastic V60 when I travel - lighter than ceramic and less breakable.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Charliej said:


> I decided against an aeropress in the end due to my dodgy clumsy hands, but I'm really liking the Hario Drip Decanter which is basically a V60 02, had an amazing brew of it today with Smoky Barn Sumatra Wahana Natural, not quite sure how I managed it but I absolutely nailed it bang on with the tasting notes, ground with the Hausgrind, which I think I'm going to have to buy one of when the order backlog is cleared as it's so much less effort to use than my 67 year old Zassenhaus which produces a grind every bit as good as the Hausgrind but has to be used while sitting down and requires much more effort for the same result.


Yeah that's a pretty interesting coffee!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You can use an Able Kone instead of paper for a Chemex as well.

Even cleaner coffee with more body.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Whilst we are on the subject...

Recommendations for filters for a V60???

I bought some cheapy ones, and not really that happy with them as the bottom always sags and i feel this doesnt help the brew.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> Whilst we are on the subject...
> 
> Recommendations for filters for a V60???
> 
> I bought some cheapy ones, and not really that happy with them as the bottom always sags and i feel this doesnt help the brew.


I just use the Hario ones I wasn't aware there were cheap ones, I think mine were 2.50 for 40 with free delivery with Amazon Prime.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Mine are filtropa ones, don't like them.


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Which method is typically closest to espresso, or would that be aeropress?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Espresso and Brewed / Drip coffee are wildly different brewing methods.

Aeropress is on the brewed side of the equation.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> Whilst we are on the subject...
> 
> Recommendations for filters for a V60???
> 
> I bought some cheapy ones, and not really that happy with them as the bottom always sags and i feel this doesnt help the brew.


Use Hario's own branded filter papers - cheap ones are a false economy.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

ajh101 said:


> Which method is typically closest to espresso, or would that be aeropress?


You can't get near an espresso with any brewed coffee method. With espresso, you have an intense short shot - with brewed the opposite. To give you some idea of the difference, in an espresso you will have approx 10% TDS (total dissolved solids) this is what gives espresso it's unique mouthfeel (coating). With brewed coffee, you are looking in the range of 1.25-1.35% TDS - so, espresso has around seven times the body/mouthfeel brewed coffee has.


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Fair enough!  I am certain however I have read that aeropress will give a (relatively) big mouth feel - good for weekends away?!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

ajh101 said:


> Fair enough!  I am certain however I have read that aeropress will give a (relatively) big mouth feel - good for weekends away?!


Aeropress certainly can - depends on your dose to water ratio.


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks! What ratio should I start with to achieve that result would you say?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

ajh101 said:


> Thanks! What ratio should I start with to achieve that result would you say?


OK, try this but must stress that there are as many recipes for Aeropress as grains of sand on a beach..well, nearly

Using the inverted method - insert plunger into the main body - just. and stand with filter at top but not on!

1. 18grms quite fine grind (fine table salt texture) into Aeropress

2. 225grms of water at 93c - if you haven't got a thermometer - about a minute off boil

3. make sure all grinds are saturated - no dry spots - slow pour can achieve this.

4. leave for 30secs

5. pop filter on top (you did remember to wet the filter first didn't you to get rid of any paper taste?







)

6. flip and extract into a metal jug - should take 30secs to complete and stop at first hiss.

Enjoy the fruit of your labour!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> You can't get near an espresso with any brewed coffee method. With espresso, you have an intense short shot - with brewed the opposite. To give you some idea of the difference, in an espresso you will have approx 10% TDS (total dissolved solids) this is what gives espresso it's unique mouthfeel (coating). With brewed coffee, you are looking in the range of 1.25-1.35% TDS - so, espresso has around seven times the body/mouthfeel brewed coffee has.


I don't entirely agree with this, but accept that you can't make espresso with an Aeropress, because after grinding fine enough to make a puck & extract at high enough concentration, you'll have a lot of trouble hitting 9bar to get the coffee out.

Without making a puck, you'll get infusion taking place in the brewer...this will ultimately clamp the concentration of the beverage produced (compared to pushing clean, hot water through the grinds). But having said that 5%TDS is certainly possible with an Aeropress, 6%+ should be feasible...these concentrations aren't typical for espresso these days, as Patrick rightly says, but are broadly within concentrations in accordance with some definitions of "espresso"...but that still doesn't make the drink "espresso", it just makes it a concentrated brewed coffee. This may bother you, it may not...6%TDS may take some time to hit & your coffee may be too cold to enjoy.


----------

